# Maine Engineering Shoe vs. Katahdin Iron Works Engineer Boot?



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

(In 1936)









(In 1969)









(Today)

Bean's Engineer Boot; good as it ever was? Still made on the Munson last, still made in the U.S.A., still Goodyear welted. Oiled cowhide(?) with a synthetic outsole, like the 1969 version (in Vibram this time rather than Hypalon). No luck in elk leather(!) with corded rubber soles (ala WWII USMC Boondockers, although "General construction along lines of the Army shoe" actually refers to the World War I "") like the 1936 version. 

Thoughts on these boots? Anyone own any of the Katahdin ones? Differences? (Looks like they've lost a few eyeholes and the captoe broguing. Leather/construction quality?) What do you pair them with?

**Edit:* Old thread on the subject, although it goes more into the "Whatever happened to L.L. Bean?" area. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I've noticed most modern products suffer when you put them alongside their vintage counterparts. Hate to say it, but that model in the first catalog picture screams quality compared to the modern version. Whats with the suede like finish? If it was a lovely russet color (a la WWII Army shoes), I think we'd have a winner.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

I own a pair of the Kahtadin Boots, and I can assure you, theyre the real deal. Made in the USA by Chippewa, with full grain leather uppers and a vibram outsole.

They are comfortable and look great. I wear them all the time with chinos and an OCBD for just about any occasion, from going to class to working in the woodshop (although that suede-ish finish tends to pick up way too much sawdust). Theyre just starting to break in beautifully now. Maybe I'll toss em on and take some photos outside later today.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

(via Alex Grant)

On an unrelated note, Redwing is making what looks to be a of L.L. Bean's "Men's Country Walker" also pictured in the 1969 scan. Only available in Europe, though. :/


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 10, 2008)

My first job out of college back in 1976 was with a textile company. Part of the management training program was to have all of the "college boys" manage shifts in the mills for a year to learn how the product was made. After the first week of wearing Weejuns to work I orderd a pair of the LLB Country Walkers. I know they were more than $15. Seems like they were more in the $25 range. Great shoes and I wore them to work every day for a year. Don't remember what happened to them but wish I still had them.
Jim


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

While not quite like the original, WWII Impressions offers something that seems similar to the 1969 version of the Maine Engineering Shoe under the terse name "". (U.S.-made!) It doesn't specify if they are done on the "Munson" last, but I would imagine they would be...

Some photos of theirs:


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Another option, for those looking for the older style of Maine Engineering Shoe -- https://www.civilwarboots.com/war_boots.asp


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

There is a nice thread on SF dedicated to the Katahdin.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Do any of these have a steel toe? as a Civil Engineer, I'm frequently on construction sites, and I've long been looking for a pair of Steel-toed boots that aren't hideous.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Mattimore Harness (WWI-style) does custom work, so they would probably be able to accomodate steel toes.

While the Katahdin Iron Works Engineer Boot isn't steel toe, the company that makes them for L.L. Bean, Chippewa, does offer a similar non-captoe 6" steel toe with a Vibram sole called the Apache: https://www.zappos.com/chippewa-6-apache-steel-toe-lace-up . I don't think it uses a Munson last, though (does anyone here have a pair of Chippewa Apaches?)

The WWII style are made on contract by Cove (I think), as they are basically a shorter version of the Corcoran 1510 Jump Boot. I'm not sure if they offer a steel toe or not.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I too have a pair of the Katahdin Iron Works boots and think they are great. Mine are about 4 years old and still going strong (although I haven't worn them at all this year after getting a pair of Wolverine 1000 Mile bots relatively cheap). They go fine with jeans or chinos as well as with some of the cords or tweeds I wear in the fall and winter and I've put them through the ringer over the years for working out in the gardens, barns, and fields as well as while doing some home renovations and tearing out an old den.

You can occasionally get them on sale through LL Bean. I got mine for about $120 and recall having seen them down around that price again subsequently (I think usually in the fall).


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

katon said:


> While not quite like the original, WWII Impressions offers something that seems similar to the 1969 version of the Maine Engineering Shoe under the terse name "". (U.S.-made!) It doesn't specify if they are done on the "Munson" last, but I would imagine they would be...
> 
> Some photos of theirs:


WWII Impressions website does indicate that the boots are made by the Corcoran company on the Munson last.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

My entry, the Knapp Farm Boot.


----------



## ichiran (May 24, 2013)

The Katahdin boot has always struck me as nice-looking, very similar to the Iron Ranger by Red Wing. The one thing that does strike me as less attractive, however, is the use of hexagonal eyelets -- just my opinion.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

katon said:


> (does anyone here have a pair of Chippewa Apaches?)


I have a pair of the Chippewa Apache Lacers (known as "GQ boots" on the clothing forums) and my brother has a pair of the Katahdin boots. Both are built on the Munson last but neither are as "Munsony" as the WWII service shoes, which I also owned for a while.

When comparing the Katahdin and the Apache, it's clear to me that the Apache is all business while the Katahdin is a bit more vain. The Apache has a 360* welt versus the 270* welt of the Katahdins. The Apache has a Vibram Gumlite sole which is lighter and more aggressive than the Vibram cork/rubber sole on the Katahdins. The Apaches have a top eyelet for security versus the lacehook of the Katahdins. The most obvious difference is the plain toe of the Apache versus the cap toe of the Katahdin. Lookswise, the Katahdins have it, but for pure function on the job site, I prefer the plain toe. Pricewise, the Apache wins as well. And there are many combinations of heights, colors, soles and toe constructions available in this model from Chippewa.

That being said, both boots are solid and feature full-grain, pull-up leather, gussetted tongues, unpadded collars, waxed laces and are made in the USA.


----------



## Timeisaperception (Oct 26, 2011)

katon said:


> (does anyone here have a pair of Chippewa Apaches?)


I'm currently living in my 6" Chippewa Apaches after picking them up friday. Work called for something much more supportive than a pair of sneakers, and the steal toe doesn't hurt either. They're just simple, durable work boots, with a good sole and insert (I haven't done much concrete stomping yet, but walking around an uneven yard for eight hours and not putting a hurting on my feet is a good sign) and a quick break-in time. They do run a bit narrow, as mine are 10.5 EE's (I measure in at a 10.5 C) and fit me like a glove.

I'd recommend going to a local boot store versus shopping online for them; mine cut me a deal on the 20066's (6" Steel Toed Apache w/Gumlite), so I walked out with a pair for $115. My eyes nearly popped out of my head seeing the Zappos price.

I'll stop hijacking a thread devoted to the Katahdin with all this Chippewa talk now. :icon_pale:

[EDIT] I might add that the Apaches are unlined, and breathe very well in the 90+ degree weather we've been experiencing. Just be warned that your socks will have that new boot smell to them.


----------



## Akilae (Jan 10, 2013)

katon said:


> While not quite like the original, WWII Impressions offers something that seems similar to the 1969 version of the Maine Engineering Shoe under the terse name "". (U.S.-made!) It doesn't specify if they are done on the "Munson" last, but I would imagine they would be... Some photos of theirs:


Those are my Service Shoes in the last photo! Bought them years ago, took a few photos for the sufu leather boots thread, and forgot all about the photos. Nice to see they're still floating around on the internet letting people get a good look at the shoes!

Like hardline_42 said, the WWII Impressions services shoes are built on the Munson last, and you can feel the difference the moment you pull on a pair of Khatadins. Having owned both, the service shoes have a wider, much more comfortable (for me) toe box, while the Khatadins are narrower from the ball of the last to the toe. From what I've seen, the signature of a Munson last is the "Mickey Mouse toe" effect you get when wearing them, a very classy early 1900s look, something no other last gets right.

I later sold the service shoes in the photo (bought before I had a good idea of my own feet size), but I'm already on WWII Impressions' wait list for a properly sized pair. That being said, I also own a pair of the Apaches that are doing a good job as a real day-to-day work boot.


----------



## athoming1988 (Nov 21, 2013)

Akilae said:


> Those are my Service Shoes in the last photo! Bought them years ago, took a few photos for the sufu leather boots thread, and forgot all about the photos. Nice to see they're still floating around on the internet letting people get a good look at the shoes!
> 
> Like hardline_42 said, the WWII Impressions services shoes are built on the Munson last, and you can feel the difference the moment you pull on a pair of Khatadins. Having owned both, the service shoes have a wider, much more comfortable (for me) toe box, while the Khatadins are narrower from the ball of the last to the toe. From what I've seen, the signature of a Munson last is the "Mickey Mouse toe" effect you get when wearing them, a very classy early 1900s look, something no other last gets right.
> 
> I later sold the service shoes in the photo (bought before I had a good idea of my own feet size), but I'm already on WWII Impressions' wait list for a properly sized pair. That being said, I also own a pair of the Apaches that are doing a good job as a real day-to-day work boot.


I have the Katahdins which are built on a Munson last. I understand that the Apache boots aren't. Would you say that the fit is similar between the two? ie. if the Katahdins fit me just right would the Apache be similar?


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

katon said:


> (via Alex Grant)
> 
> On an unrelated note, Redwing is making what looks to be a of L.L. Bean's "Men's Country Walker" also pictured in the 1969 scan. Only available in Europe, though. :/


Actually, if you stop by any Redwing store, they can order it for you. They confirmed that anything is available but it might take a few weeks to get. I have the same shoe without the wedge sole but with the nitrile sole and heel. Awesome investment.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

ichiran said:


> The Katahdin boot has always struck me as nice-looking, very similar to the Iron Ranger by Red Wing. The one thing that does strike me as less attractive, however, is the use of hexagonal eyelets -- just my opinion.


I vote for the Kathadin -- and I find the hexagonal eyelets quite appealing. Just difference in taste.


----------

